# Стеноз, гемангиома



## АЗамат1995 (16 Авг 2017)

22 года, рост 172, вес 66.
23 марта 2016 года была операция по удаления грыжи л4/л5. В течении года и 4 месяцев примерно было все хорошо, занимался лфк, ходи в бассеин.3 августа 2017 года начало колоть всю спину, в руках, в ногах, в паху, в груди. После перерыва начал снова заниматься лфк и ходить в бассеин, но когда ходил в бассеин почувствовал что сложно плавать, так как ноги слабеют, когда делал лфк спина еще сильно колола и все перестал пока что.
Бывают разные дни.15 августа в больнице была истерика (заплакал) прямо у невролога, видимо от того что колит и других болеи (сам не могу точно сказать, нервы были на пределе), псих назначил три лекартсва и стало лучше в плане психики.
Прошел МРТ всего позвоночника.
На данныи момент Колит в ногах, в паху. В руках, в груди, в спине сеичас редко. Маленькая не понятная боль бывает в паху. ЖЖение в ногах (особенно в правом, раньше было временами, а сеичас хронически уже можно сказать), и в руках бывает. Иногда то бок правыи заболит на очень короткое время и проходит. Было головокружение, усталость, утомляемость, слабость всего тела, на грани потери сознания. На данныи момент ничего не принимаю кроме псих которые назначил.


----------



## АЗамат1995 (16 Авг 2017)

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1074/view
ВОТ МРТ АЛЬБОМ


----------



## dr.dreval (16 Авг 2017)

Добрый день. На снимках все хорошо. Лечитесь консервативно.


----------



## AIR (16 Авг 2017)

АЗамат1995 написал(а):


> На данныи момент Колит в ногах, в паху. В руках, в груди, в спине сеичас редко. Маленькая не понятная боль бывает в паху. ЖЖение в ногах (особенно в правом, раньше было временами, а сеичас хронически уже можно сказать), и в руках бывает. Иногда то бок правыи заболит на очень короткое время и проходит. Было головокружение, усталость, утомляемость, слабость всего тела, на грани потери созн


Судя по всему бОльшая часть симптоматики обусловлена психоэмоциональной лабильностью.. При нормализации психоэмоционального состояния самочувствие должно значительно улучшиться..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Авг 2017)

Нужна помощь психотерапевта (не психиатра!).


----------



## АЗамат1995 (16 Авг 2017)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Добрый день. На снимках все хорошо. Лечитесь консервативно.


Что имели ввиду когда написали лечитесь консервативно?


AIR написал(а):


> Судя по всему бОльшая часть симптоматики обусловлена психоэмоциональной лабильностью.. При нормализации психоэмоционального состояния самочувствие должно значительно улучшиться..





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужна помощь психотерапевта (не психиатра!).


Да, есть такое... Меня начала бить тревога можно сказать... Чувствую что что-то не то в организме он сам об этом кричит. Я не сдавал никакие анализы, в ближайшее время сдам. Я обычно всегда контролирую себя, а здесь у меня вооьще сбой... Сильная усталость, раздражительность и т. Д.. Думал сдать общие анализы, и потом у эндокринологу (так как одышка и сложно глотать), и к урологу по его части видимо тоже проблемы

Сразу же все свалил на позвоночник, думая что раз проблемы значит из-за него, видимо нет... Но убедился что есть гемангиома и стеноз... Этот стеноз серьёзныи? Он проявляться может как то?


----------



## АЗамат1995 (18 Авг 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужна помощь психотерапевта (не психиатра!).





AIR написал(а):


> Судя по всему бОльшая часть симптоматики обусловлена психоэмоциональной лабильностью.. При нормализации психоэмоционального состояния самочувствие должно значительно улучшиться..





dr.dreval написал(а):


> Добрый день. На снимках все хорошо. Лечитесь консервативно.


Подкомиссией врачебной комиссии ФГБУ «ФЦН» Минздрава России (г. Новосибирск) рассмотрено Ваше обращение. Согласно присланным Вами данным у Вас диагностировано: ДД заболевание поясничного отдела позвоночника, перидуральный фиброз на уровне L4-L5, синдром люмбалгии. В данной ситуации проведение оперативного нейрохирургического лечения не рекомендовано. Во вложении файл с консультацией нейрохирурга и рекомендациями. Всего доброго.
Вот так мне ответили с Новосибирска. Какое лечение предложите так? Чтоб у невролога знать на что опираться


----------



## AIR (8 Сен 2017)

Вечер добрый. 
Так как психоэмоциональное состояние нормализовалось, а боли четко локализовались в правой ноге, то ей и заняться.. Осмотр невролога для выявления неврологической составляющей и осмотр мануального терапевта для выявления возможного мышечного компонента...


----------

